# 1" mdf



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi there! I have a 49"x97" piece of 1" MDF in my garage, brand new. If I were to lay down a couple tracks with cork roadbed, would the engines run without too much track noise? It would only be temporary, as I still plan to run 5 tracks, but I'm anxious to see my trains running!

Thanks!


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

they should do fine. I ran HO on 7/16 OSB with just cork underneath and it was fairly quiet


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Just be mindful that MDF doesn't like water, paint it before you put track and scenery down.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm running my HO on MDF (with cork roadbed), and it's reasonably quiet. I like the MDF because it's so flat and true. Be wary of water, though, as Shay mentions.

TJ


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

What's wrong with some train noise? I like it because I can tell when something goes wrong if the sound changes. I like clickety-clack too. Pete


----------



## clickharder (May 20, 2013)

*mdf*

1" MDF is a great substrate as it holds flat very well. the problem with MDF is that it cannot handle any humidity or worse, get wet. another thing about 1" MDF is it weighs a lot, so much so the industry is slowly moving to "superlite" MDF and many places are only carrying 1" in this format rather than standard MDF.

you can prime and paint all six sides of the panel and it should be good. for those who live in a really humid region or have it out in an unheated garage maybe it's not the best. most likely worse case scenerio the edges would swell so don't lay track right up to the edge of the panel as a suggestion.

i've read many people in forums mention birch as the best substrate. just a note though for those unfamiliar with lumber specs. birch is from china nowadays and is packed with voids and poor quality adhesives for the lamination. 

what people should be buying is baltic birch from russia. this plywood has more, thinner lams and is a high quality product made with mid-grade water based adhesives. just thought i'd mention this. cheers.


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 25, 2013)

norgale said:


> What's wrong with some train noise? I like it because I can tell when something goes wrong if the sound changes. I like clickety-clack too. Pete


YEA..LOL I run 3 trains and don't have roadbed at all. I believe its on 5/8 omd. I like the clicky clack of the steel wheels. Granted, when I run 3 long trains at once it can get a little intimidating listing for the little something that might be going on. BUT NEVER an annoyance.
You can always just get a 1/2 sheet of the 4x8 blue foam board to lay the track down on w/o roadbed. Not prototypical, but a WHOLE lot cheaper.


----------



## Pfunmo (Feb 21, 2013)

I double the vote for blue board. After several layouts , I now go for building a reasonable but strong framework with a minimum of cross braces and then add blueboard. When you use full wood cover, it can add lots of work for the layout. Wires need to be run, often underneath. Wood requires drilling, blueboard only requires shoving a nail, etc. through. Need to sink a switch machine out of sight? It's a trauma with wood. How about when you get around to adding some scenery like ditches or culverts under the track? Wood is tough but foam cuts out with almost any tool you have. 
Blue foam does not change with the weather, whether from heat or moisture. 
Foam and glue to hold the track is the way I go.


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

In Sasha's defense, 1" thick blue or even pink foam board is hard to find in some areas of Cali. I know in my area of SoCal it's definitely a special order item from Lowes or Home Depot. Got lucky and got the only sheet of 1/2" pink from a local Home Depot because it was ordered and never picked up.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm thinking of asking my dad to pick up a couple sheets of 3/4" MDF that I can make an 8' square out of. Easier to handle than 1" MDF.


----------



## Pfunmo (Feb 21, 2013)

Did not mean to say he was doing it wrong. Just that there are times when we need to think of new angles. 
Definite problems sometimes when we move to warm areas and they don't think about insulation. We are not very good in this country when it comes to trying to save energy. Here in the Austin area, there is little foamboard to find in the stores. If you ask, they tell you it doesn't get that cold here. DUH! Does it get hot in the summer?? 
Southern CA does have a better excuse but good insulation is still good for sound proofing as well as stopping the temperature swings.


----------

